# new 16vt setup



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

huge thanks to killa, jim/zornig, and mr.wiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























and a "before" shot, just for kicks









therell be more pictures once its all in the car


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

wich turbo blanket is that set up looks good


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

i got it from t1raceparts.com, found them on hondatech, they seemed to have good reviews.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Again looking good!


----------



## Kaddy (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

Very nice








GT3082R? GT35R?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Kaddy)*

gt35r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Top Notch!
What are the internals?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (steve12345)*

internals are basically stock. decked pistons and arp hardware...
next big project is building a new long block for it


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i thought you were on a budget? lol


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_i thought you were on a budget? lol

i was








then i figured id just start defining budget as "keeping track of how much im spending on what".


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
next big project is building a new long block for it









AEG block


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
AEG block









im buying a house first, so im sure those will be cheap(er) by the time im ready


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

got any more pics of the turbo brace? did jim make it?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

he did indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres a more detailed shot


----------



## steve12345 (Jan 8, 2006)

Pleading ignorance here. Please explain the function of the turbo brace? Engine mount or chassis supplement???


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (steve12345)*

Specs of motor, and expected output???
I'm researchering my winter upgrade list in search of bigger power so I've got my nose in to everyones builds.


_Modified by Jeebus at 10:16 AM 9-9-2008_


----------



## MK1FAN4LIFE (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_Pleading ignorance here. Please explain the function of the turbo brace? Engine mount or chassis supplement???

If you look at the pictures you can see that it is used to remove some of the load of the turbo from the turbo manifold in an attempt to prevent cracking. With a stout manifold like this and the brace the manifold should last longer then the car its used in.
It has nothing to do with supporting the engine or the chassis of the car.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (steve12345)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve12345* »_Pleading ignorance here. Please explain the function of the turbo brace? Engine mount or chassis supplement???

it supports the turbo, so less weight is on the manifold


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

looks like these guys already covered the brace...

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Specs of motor, and expected output???
I'm researchering my winter upgrade list in search of bigger power so I've got my nose in to everyones builds.


motor is a 1.8l 16v, stock head with hd autotech valve springs, and the autotech sport cams
block is a 1.8l, decked factory pistons with arp rod bolts, compression is about 8.2:1
turbo is the gt35r w/ .82 hotside...
the throttle body is a 3" mustang unit, also has 1150cc injectors w/ dual feed fuel rail.
everything else should be fairly obvious from the pictures.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

and powerwise, i have no idea...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Thanks... with 1150's I expect you're shooting for something pretty large.
I was going to go for 500whp but I really love the power band of my car so my mision is not too loose that but get some more ponnies out of it. 
I'm looking at cams also. Is that a common cam used on 16VT's? I've done zero research on turbo cams for 16vs.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

ive heard good things about those cams, i beleive padilla was/is? running a set in his 16vt, and killa was running them at some point too i beleive
so, well see
theyve got more lift than stock and not really a ton more duration if i recall correctly


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_ive heard good things about those cams, i beleive padilla was/is? running a set in his 16vt, and killa was running them at some point too i beleive
so, well see
theyve got more lift than stock and not really a ton more duration if i recall correctly









Thanks. I will look into them further.. however if those big boys were using them then they gotta pretty much close to as good as you're gonna get.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

oh, and it doesnt hurt that theyre also dirt cheap. i beleive i paid less than $200 for mine new in the box...


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

awesome looking!


----------



## Glissaid (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

who built that turbo manifold? can you give me a link? what year 5.0 throttle body?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

mmm looks good
maybe ill go bolt my parts to my fresh motor and start a build thread now too

looks gooood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
why is the header not equal length, cyl #1 is all weird, is this motor going in tranverse and its to clear or what


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new 16vt setup (bdcoombs)*

Can you post a pic of the coolant lines to the turbo, i cant make it out the origin of the lines. its the part a hate about my setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Scrubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubbs* »_Can you post a pic of the coolant lines to the turbo, i cant make it out the origin of the lines. its the part a hate about my setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

in the second picture it shows them sort of well...
one line starts at the side of the head (on the outlet near the temp sensor area) and goes to the back of the turbo (the fitting you can see above the blanket)
the other line starts from a fitting we welded onto the front coolant neck, and goes to the front of the turbo.
the manifold and brace were built by jim, you can contact him on here his username is zornig, or do a google search for race craft fabrication http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
manifold isnt equal length, but the pulses should hit the turbo in a circular fashion - hence the odd looking runner for cyl #1, and partially because it had to clear the rear motor mount. its a pretty tight fit with the mount, ill probably post pictures when i get the bolted on there


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

that is art right there. something i would have on a engine stand in my living room just to "show off". i am interested in how it runs. post pics and specs when it's all put in and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: new 16vt setup (anti bling)*

Damn, I like your new setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm curious to see what your powerband will look like with that GT35R, what are you planning on revving to? Is it still a 1.8?
Also curious to see what the boost will be like, that wastegate looks like it will mostly be draining the exhaust gasses from the #2 cyl
Either way, keep up the good work and keep the updates coming


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Damn, I like your new setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm curious to see what your powerband will look like with that GT35R, what are you planning on revving to? Is it still a 1.8?
Also curious to see what the boost will be like, that wastegate looks like it will mostly be draining the exhaust gasses from the #2 cyl
Either way, keep up the good work and keep the updates coming









lets see...
still a 1.8l
i dont really see a reason not to rev to 8 or 8.5...if something lets go, then so be it, i think itll be needed in order to get this thing going
im curious as well, space is pretty tight back there so it would have been impossible to feed the wastegate from right at the collector...i dont really see it being an issue at higher boost as there should be more pressure in the exhaust manifold, at lower boost it might have a tough time controlling, but i wont lose sleep over that








cheers


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Looks as nice as a pair of silicone boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for powerband just keep revving, it'll pull


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Very nice setup. Can't wait to see how she does.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Looks as nice as a pair of silicone boobs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for powerband just keep revving, it'll pull

















thats the plan!


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Silicone boobs? Or the revving part? If its the boobs, we are gonna need pics.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Scrubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubbs* »_If its the boobs, we are gonna need pics.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

figured id bump this with a question...

the engine and trans is in the car now.

this being my first 02a swap, ive come across a couple things that i havent really seen before, and that dont seem to have a lot of coverage in the archived 02a swap threads...
first, it looks like the engine and trans lean to the transmission side a bit. i only found a couple threads of folks mentioning this, so im wondering if there are some mk2 motor mount combinations which work, and some that dont. i have the old style mk2 rubber mount in the rear of the engine, and a mk3 delrin trans mount. it looks like the trans mount needs a spacer to make the engine sit flush, but again i havent heard of anyone else really needing to do that.
the second problem, and this might just be me using the wrong parts, is that the front motor mount bracket seems to be too far to the passenger side of the car, to line up with my front motor mount. im using a BFI solid mount, and the bracket is about 1/2"-3/4" off of the hole. the bracket im using is off of the passat that the transmission came out of (im wondering if the g60 corrado piece is maybe the right one to use? if theyre different at all?).

ill post some pictures of the installed setup in a couple days


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

My motor looks like it leans towards the driver's side too, I haven't had any problems due to it though(I am running the old style mk2 rear mount and a OEM corrado G60 rubber trans mount), I think even my old stock 16v with the 020 leaned.
As for the front mount, I usually get the rear and front mount in first, and leave the trans mount for last.
When I put my motor in last time I was having the same problems with the front mount not lining up. I unbolted the trans mount, bolted the front mount in, then had a hard time aligning the trans mount, but thats how it went back together.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_figured id bump this with a question...

the engine and trans is in the car now.

this being my first 02a swap, ive come across a couple things that i havent really seen before, and that dont seem to have a lot of coverage in the archived 02a swap threads...
first, it looks like the engine and trans lean to the transmission side a bit. i only found a couple threads of folks mentioning this, so im wondering if there are some mk2 motor mount combinations which work, and some that dont. i have the old style mk2 rubber mount in the rear of the engine, and a mk3 delrin trans mount. it looks like the trans mount needs a spacer to make the engine sit flush, but again i havent heard of anyone else really needing to do that.
the second problem, and this might just be me using the wrong parts, is that the front motor mount bracket seems to be too far to the passenger side of the car, to line up with my front motor mount. im using a BFI solid mount, and the bracket is about 1/2"-3/4" off of the hole. the bracket im using is off of the passat that the transmission came out of (im wondering if the g60 corrado piece is maybe the right one to use? if theyre different at all?).

ill post some pictures of the installed setup in a couple days










Since I just went through all of this I feel what you're going through. I had a hell of a time with mine. Nothing major just stupid ish. 
As for the mounts, I know the front mount should fit exactly as it did. The only difference there is that you need longer bolts for the starter/front mount then was used with the 020. 
As for the side/ rear mounts I made my own. I couldn't justify spending all the money that everyone wanted for those things. I spent about $15 in metal stock and used that blueprint schematic that's floating around for the side 02A which I'm sure you've stumbled across. The schematic worked great for the side mount and I just made the rear as it was pretty easy. 
Lastly... if you haven't looked at it yet, look at the CRX clutch cable, it's a lot less bulky, a bit longer so you can hide it under the rails, and works perfectly. It's what I'm using now. I'm loving my new 02A swap.








Best of luck, sick motor. 


_Modified by Jeebus at 9:32 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Jeebus)*

thanks guys.
i think im going to try shimming the trans mount a little bit and just getting it a tad bit more horizontal.
im not sure yet what i want to do for the front but i think drilling another hole in the front mount bracket might be the easiest thing to try. if it breaks, ill know that it needs to be stronger


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

This may be a stupid question but did you try loosing off the side, rear, and front mounts all at once. In order to get the front to fit.
I had to loosen off all mounts so there was lots of movement in order to get them to all start. 
Just an idea.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (Jeebus)*

yeah i dicked with it for about half and hour while we still had the hoist hooked up, moving things around, lifting, letting it back down, moving it around again...
i might try getting the front on first though, never did try that...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

spent a while longer tonight trying to get everything to line up without any luck. im going to run a spacer on the trans mount and just relocate the hole for the front mount just slightly, looks like the best solution at this point. i think the cause of the problem is the location of trans mount...
anyway, heres a couple shots as it sits now...
dont mind the assortment of random crap in the engine bay


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Awsome work. Lovin' the brace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ZeeuwVW)*

Wow sweet looking 16vt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (mocas)*

thanks guys
its almost ready to get pushed to the exhaust shop (just needs axles put in), but were in the middle of putting in our lift and building a new bench and welding area in the shop, so its hiding under a tarp until the wood chips stop flying


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_but were in the middle of putting in our lift and building a new bench and welding area in the shop, so its hiding under a tarp until the wood chips stop flying









oh really now!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

oh ****, looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new 16vt setup (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
oh really now!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mmhmm








one of cascade autosport's old lifts. needs another coat of paint, but it should get the job done
















workbench is done, lift should be in this weekend










_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 7:30 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

That is by far one of the worst wastegate placements I've ever seen. I can't believe anyone would chose to put the wastegate on a single runner. 
Everything looks really nice and even the odd looking runner #1 isn't such a bad thing but that wastegate really should be changed. 
Bracket looks awesome btw...


_Modified by GT-ER at 1:03 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: new 16vt setup (ValveCoverGasket)*

Looks AWESOME Ved - keep up the good work man


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_That is by far one of the worst wastegate placements I've ever seen. I can't believe anyone would chose to put the wastegate on a single runner. 

ive sort of mulled this over a few times, and talked to some other guys that have used similar manifolds and i think if it does prove to be an issue, itll only really show up at lower boost...
i had sort of odd wg placement on my last manifold as well (log type) and it controlled boost just fine down to a handful of psi








and i trust jims judgement with the manifold, hes built a few of these


----------



## DJ Appa (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Just Out Of Curiosity What Engine Managment Are You running as I'm looking to Add Some Sorta forced Induction To my 16v


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DJ Appa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJ Appa* »_Just Out Of Curiosity What Engine Managment Are You running as I'm looking to Add Some Sorta forced Induction To my 16v

His very own Spitfire


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a motor mount issue putting a 16V in the A1 body. I made new mounts but a VW tech buddy of mine suggested that at some point the passenger side motor mount had been assembled incorrectly. The round cushion can be removed and rotated about the housing to provide different combos


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
ive sort of mulled this over a few times, and talked to some other guys that have used similar manifolds and i think if it does prove to be an issue, itll only really show up at lower boost...
i had sort of odd wg placement on my last manifold as well (log type) and it controlled boost just fine down to a handful of psi








and i trust jims judgement with the manifold, hes built a few of these









In any case it'll be backwards. At high manifold pressures it will probably have boost creep and cylinder #2 will have better flow than the rest resulting in cylinder imbalance. The wastegate is pretty big which may somewhat cover up the potential problem but it is a VERY inefficient design. It may work...but good luck to you.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
His very own Spitfire


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_That is by far one of the worst wastegate placements I've ever seen. I can't believe anyone would chose to put the wastegate on a single runner. 
Everything looks really nice and even the odd looking runner #1 isn't such a bad thing but that wastegate really should be changed. 
Bracket looks awesome btw...


My WG setups vents from runner 2 as well. I have no issues with creeping with a 38mm


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
My WG setups vents from runner 2 as well. I have no issues with creeping with a 38mm

Well I obviously can't speak for your setup as every setup has different results but I've seen this type of thing many times and the mayority of the time they will have boost creep... this is with BIG boost though. I'm not talking about your average 350-400whp setup....since the OP has what I believe is a GT35R...I'm assuming he's shooting for 500+whp.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

maybe you have not seen killa's car?
hop onto the boost factory site, its not a low hp setup


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_maybe you have not seen killa's car?
hop onto the boost factory site, its not a low hp setup









Correct, I haven't. I'm not saying it WON'T work...I'm just saying it's a bad idea and should not even be considered.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

well if it works fine on a similar setup and the manifold is obviously ready to go. don't ya think its a little late to re-consider the WG placement?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_well if it works fine on a similar setup and the manifold is obviously ready to go. don't ya think its a little late to re-consider the WG placement?









Oh I agree....I wouldn't back out now.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Well I obviously can't speak for your setup as every setup has different results but I've seen this type of thing many times and the mayority of the time they will have boost creep... this is with BIG boost though. I'm not talking about your average 350-400whp setup....since the OP has what I believe is a GT35R...I'm assuming he's shooting for 500+whp.

I had a GT35R pretty much when it was out for sale, sort of a trial thing. No boost creep over 30psi when the WG is set up correctly ( ring installed)
And I've also seen a couple of high hp setups...


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_









that, sir, is a thing of beauty







.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

hey, my front mount seemed to be off as well, what i did was loosen it from the 2 bottom bolts and get the top one half way down. then you bring the engine down and the mount just sits into place. you can see the bottom bolts have room for adjustment.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Oh I agree....I wouldn't back out now.

















and i intend to run it and see what happens

quick update, we got the lift bolted down yesterday, gotta get a couple new little clips, run 220 to it, and get some fluid today and it should be running before dinner








then i can finally get back to working on the car again haha


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the wastegate is pretty close to the collector at the turbo, i would imagine the back pressure would relieve itself fine if its that close to the turbo.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_the wastegate is pretty close to the collector at the turbo, i would imagine the back pressure would relieve itself fine if its that close to the turbo.

That's probably why it works... but it hurts flow.


----------

